# Is it time for Phil Liggett to pass the torch?



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

It seems that Phil's commentating has become progressively worse. He seems completely lost a lot of the time and continually calls out the wrong riders. I grew up listening to Phil and he is a legend in cycling, but it may be time to give it up.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

BuenosAires said:



> It seems that Phil's commentating has become progressively worst. He seems completely lost a lot of the time and continually calls out the wrong riders. I grew up listening to Phil and he is a legend in cycling, but it may be time to give it up.


Craig Hummer has is still waiting for the chance..

He and Bobke are drooling for the main slot.

They are getting lots of practice from the 8:00-11:00pm time slot.

But they keep giving up hints/clues as to what might happen next. I guess it's harder to commentate on the replay once you've already know what's going to happen.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

With all due respect: absolutely yes.


----------



## moreyp (Jul 24, 2007)

His flubs here and there have been almost amusing in the past. This year they are frequent enough that they are distracting. Touting up Geraint Thomas for yellow today was infuriating when Spartacus was leading that group.


----------



## TedH (Jan 1, 1970)

Sinatra's time came too; Phil should take a curtain call and let Paul take the lead spot with someone else in seat #2. He'd still get a standing ovation if he left this year.


----------



## soup67 (Feb 26, 2004)

worse < worser :idea: < worsest?


----------



## Big Papa (Sep 20, 2009)

It wouldn't be the same without Gentleman Phil Ligget.


----------



## atown117 (Dec 1, 2008)

I liked the "Kloden is in there riding for Saxo Bank" part. But sometimes it's like what the heck is he talking about? I agree talking about Thomas being in yellow when Fabian was in the group it was quite obvious who would see yellow, but he kept talking as if Thomas was ahead of Fabian in the GC.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

Time to bring in GoGo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I just have to guess that they have a different TV feed than the rest of us... the part that cracks me up is when the text on screen is showing the correct information, and Phil still gets it wrong. 

And fer cryin out loud, can somebody print out a roster and have it in front of him? How hard is it to look at a number, glance down and find the right name?


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

I notice Paul making very gentle comments to correct him.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

i have noticed that the video we are seeing does not match the commentary - a cut view is commentated before you see it.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

I think the video that Phil sees is a bit different than what we are seeing...some sort of delay perhaps.

He does make some mistakes, but I can put up with them. It will be sad when he does step down.

Paul does a nice job of correcting him politely when necessary:thumbsup:


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

Maybe we should have Lemond takeover hehehe...


----------



## Dynastar (Jun 8, 2007)

Phil is a legend and knows more about cycling than all of us combined. His mistakes have always been part of his persona. While I do really like GoGo no one will replace Phil.

What many of you probbly don't know is that Phil does commentary simultaneously for most of the English speaking countries. So the reason he kept talking up Geraints is for the other feeds that are going on at the same time. My friend used to work for OLN and would tell me how crazy it was watching Phil & Paul keep switching shirts for each of the different networks they work for during the Tour.


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

You can actually hear him doing simultaneous broadcasts in the background if you are watching the webcasts. While Paul keeps talking, Phil switches and commentates other feeds.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Dynastar said:


> Phil is a legend and knows more about cycling than all of us combined. His mistakes have always been part of his persona. While I do really like GoGo no one will replace Phil.
> ...


He's certainly not going anywhere this year. I like listening to the tone and staccato of his voice. It' like a brand that legitimizes the broadcast. But the mistakes seem to be growing with an increasing slope.

Definitely need him on the team, but maybe not as the point man in the coming years.

fc


----------



## tg3895 (Mar 14, 2006)

Definitely NO!! He is the voice of the Tour. I hope he stays around for a few more years.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I agree there seems to be a lot of mistakes, but...

1.) He's commenting on footage he has no control over.
2.) That footage seems to be much "choppier" this year...bouncing quickly from one rider/group to another with little discernible rhyme or reason.
3.) This has been the most chaotic opening week of a tour that I've seen in a while.

Given those things, I think everyone should cut Phil a break. The man is, after all, a living legend.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Yes. Once Lance retires there will be no need for a Lance Tody doing commentary.


----------



## CraigFavata9 (Mar 27, 2008)

His confusion over Chavanel's bike swap today was pretty cringe-worthy, but things were moving at such a fast pace that I can forgive a few mistakes. Generally he is still excellent imo.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

BuenosAires said:


> It seems that Phil's commentating has become progressively worst. He seems completely lost a lot of the time and continually calls out the wrong riders. I grew up listening to Phil and he is a legend in cycling, but it may be time to give it up.


Progressively worse? Nah, he's been mixed up since I've been watching. Let the older gent continue on, the TdF wouldn't be the same without him.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

LostViking said:


> Yes. Once Lance retires there will be no need for a Lance Tody doing commentary.


That could be sooner than later.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

I miss John Madden and his flubs in the NFL broadcast booth. I'd feel the same about Phil. Almost any announcer will sound like an idiot, only a few can make you smile while they are doing it.


----------



## velopediadominati (Apr 11, 2010)

It was Paul who first mentioned Gerraint Thomas potentially becoming the next yellow jersey forgetting that Cancellara was in the same group. Phil failed to correct Paul's mistake.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

bas said:


> *Craig Hummer has is still waiting for the chance..
> 
> He and Bobke are drooling for the main slot.*
> 
> ...


Seems like Versus is slowly passing the main gig to them.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

You also have to remember that the guys commentating are not looking at 41" widescreen TV's, they are actually looking at about 5" monitors 
and sitting in basically cramped caravan! - Ligget is a legend!


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

muscleendurance said:


> You also have to remember that the guys commentating are not looking at 41" widescreen TV's, they are actually looking at about 5" monitors
> and sitting in basically cramped caravan! - Ligget is a legend!


Good point!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Phil is my fave, goofs and all.

My hope is that when that sad and inevitable day comes, he'll be falling face down in his Wheaties while commentating the TdF.


----------



## 4cmd3 (Jul 14, 2007)

The Australian guy who keeps saying "Day-boo" (debut) is driving me bananas. But apparently this is how they say it in Aus/NZ so I cut him some slack.

The way that Phil and Paul can talk for hours on end is amazing... when I had to watch the webcast without commentary it was like watching paint dry. It will be a very sad day when either give it up.

Craig & Bob probably appeal to the American audience more than... the rest of the world.


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm frustrated too listening to Liggett increasingly flubbing names and details. I think however that some of it is down to the disgusting amount of promos, commercials and bumpers he's forced to read (not to mention the additional networks). 

I think they are spreading both of those guys too thin. After the morning pannel with Roll and Hummer is taped... they are actually calling the race for *Versus*, *ITV* _and_ *SBS Australia*. Additionally Paul is constantly dipping in and out to call for yet another network (it's probably close to half the time).

The pile of scripts on their desk, countdown timers and producers yelling in their ears must be maddening. They actually make a pretty smooth job of it once you consider what they're actually doing while trying call the race.

I just wish they could just call it clean without all the juggling. I think Liggett would be a little better if he could focus on the race alone.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

nismo73 said:


> Time to bring in GoGo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dear god, no. 
I used to rail against the trout, and once he left I realized he was actually good. If they pulled Phil and put hummer in that seat...that will be a sad, sad day. Bobkw would make more sense, but who knows.


----------



## jsrscbr (Jan 27, 2009)

*Just give Phil these.*

View attachment 205158

RITALIN 20 MG TABLET
This medicine is a pale yellow, round, partially scored tablet imprinted with "CIBA" and "34".


----------



## stealthman_1 (May 2, 2004)

Is it time for Phil Liggett to pass the torch?

Oh Hell NO!!! :mad2: 
I miss the days when their commentary wasn't so American centric, but that's not his fault.
I love listening to those two Brits. If you know better than Phil, good for you, but he is the voice of the tour for the English speaking world.
All those other guys are just commentators. Phil and Paul are le Tour!


----------



## jacman (Jun 27, 2010)

Phil sounds so smart, what with that cool accent and whatnot.:thumbsup:


----------



## ilmaestro (May 3, 2008)

Sure Phil screws up now and then, but who cares. The Tour without Phil is not the Tour.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

After listening to those humorless bores on Universal for the tour of spain last year, be very happy to have phil and paul. Paul and Phil are funny, smart, and crazy knowledgable about bike racing. Paul and Phil are calling races all year long and have been doing so for years. Stop your whining about a couple of mistakes. Phil is the absolute best.

Hummer just doen't have the knowledge base to keep things interesting from an historical perspective like phil and paul.

I'm just happy that Al Troutwig is gone!!!!!!


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

Ditto to all of that, Twinkles. 

I'd like to see any of Phil's detractors do a better job. He's doing it LIVE, and he has to talk non stop for hours. The pure volume of riders + length of stages...hell, you'd be guaranteed to make a zillion mistakes. 

Phil's charming, entertaining, clever, and he can talk fast when he needs to ;-) People trash talking him should be ashamed. 

BTW, what was it Paul said yesterday about a squid? that was an interesting phrase...


----------



## ademitt (Jan 23, 2009)

twinkles said:


> After listening to those humorless bores on Universal for the tour of spain last year, be very happy to have phil and paul. Paul and Phil are funny, smart, and crazy knowledgable about bike racing. Paul and Phil are calling races all year long and have been doing so for years. Stop your whining about a couple of mistakes. Phil is the absolute best.
> 
> Hummer just doen't have the knowledge base to keep things interesting from an historical perspective like phil and paul.
> 
> *I'm just happy that Al Troutwig is gone!!!!!!*


The comment about the Italians doing badly in France because France doesn't offer them enough pasta was classic Phil.


----------



## stealthman_1 (May 2, 2004)

That cracked me up too!  No American commentator would have said that. Listening to the live feed with them switching back and forth in the back ground between feeds...must be maddening for them.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

ademitt said:


> The comment about the Italians doing badly in France because France doesn't offer them enough pasta was classic Phil.


Was that in stage 2 or 3? "Yes, the Italians haven't done well in the TdF for a while now. I recon it's because they must not be serving enough spaghetti." 

I LOL'd.


----------



## husonfirst (Jul 15, 2006)

I enjoy listening to Phil. He doesn't get much air time during the prime time broadcasts. Bobke's the one who should pass the torch.


----------



## cyclelogic72 (Dec 1, 2006)

For those looking for an alternative to Phil and Paul, who I used to enjoy, I heartily suggest checking out David Harmon, Sean Kelly, and Carlton Kirby on Eurosport (video and/or audio feed available streaming on the web. I'm not in the USA, but assume these feeds are not geo-restricted). For my money they are superb. Between the three of them--with the additional feature of reading and answering email questions from viewers--they cover the race, the history of the race, bike tech, the topography and history of various elements of the route, etc. etc.. Phil and Paul do this too, but much less effectively imo. Check out Eurosport! https://forums.roadbikereview.com/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

cyclelogic72 said:


> For those looking for an alternative to Phil and Paul, who I used to enjoy, I heartily suggest checking out David Harmon, Sean Kelly, and Carlton Kirby on Eurosport (video and/or audio feed available streaming on the web. I'm not in the USA, but assume these feeds are not geo-restricted). For my money they are superb. Between the three of them--with the additional feature of reading and answering email questions from viewers--they cover the race, the history of the race, bike tech, the topography and history of various elements of the route, etc. etc.. Phil and Paul do this too, but much less effectively imo. Check out Eurosport! https://forums.roadbikereview.com/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif


I agree that the Eurosport announcers are good, but those feeds are restricted. 

You can certainly find feeds of Eurosport, SBS, or others that are piped through other sites, but you can't hit Eurosport directly and I believe Versus is the only entity with rights to broadcast the race in the USA.


----------



## masfish1967 (Mar 3, 2010)

Weak mite is on spot - Just with Versus Phil and Paul take turns doing announcing for the tv feed and then a delay for the online feed/app feed. Phil jumps real time to versus tv feed to do the call and promo spots and then has to go back to the online/app feed to do the call which is delayed. Paul does most of the announcing on the online/app feed to cover for Phil going back and forth. My hat is off to both of them to be able to do this at all and with just a few mistakes here and there. If you listen to the online/app feed you can hear this happening ever so slightly


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

BuenosAires said:


> It seems that Phil's commentating has become progressively worst. He seems completely lost a lot of the time and continually calls out the wrong riders. I grew up listening to Phil and he is a legend in cycling, but it may be time to give it up.


Worse or Worst? IMO Phil's contribution, flubs included, is far greater than anyone. Hope we have he and Paul for a long time to come.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

cyclelogic72 said:


> For those looking for an alternative to Phil and Paul, who I used to enjoy, I heartily suggest checking out David Harmon, Sean Kelly, and Carlton Kirby on Eurosport (video and/or audio feed available streaming on the web. I'm not in the USA, but assume these feeds are not geo-restricted). For my money they are superb. Between the three of them--with the additional feature of reading and answering email questions from viewers--they cover the race, the history of the race, bike tech, the topography and history of various elements of the route, etc. etc.. Phil and Paul do this too, but much less effectively imo. Check out Eurosport! https://forums.roadbikereview.com/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif


Although he seems to have "woken up" for Le Tour, I thought Sean Kelly to be horrendous during the Giro. To me he just kind of sounds like he isn't a person who doesn't like to talk...

But I'll agree that the Eurosport feed is pretty good. I watch it because I don't have cable, so no Versus, and I'm not paying $30 to watch the tour when I can do it for free over the internet.


----------



## Brooks (Feb 6, 2004)

*Still love them, flubs and all*

I had breakfast with Phil some years ago at the Tour DAY Georgia (thanks, Bobke) and he was very friendly and knowledgeable, as he seems on TV. My criticism on the broadcast so far is his inability to distinguish Frank Schleck from Andy (I guess that won't be a problem any more). Since they are major players in the TdF and Frank was in the national champion jersey of Luxembourg, you think it would be easy, even with all the juggling they are doing in the booth.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

I still like Phil, even though he says some weird things occasionally (actually, I think saying weird things is what makes commentators like them unique). I recall a Formula 1 commentator, Murray Walker, who used to say stuff like, "Unless I'm very much mistaken..... well, I am very much mistaken!" .. one F1 video game had these popping up all the time - awesome!

I do with they would both stop prefacing everything with "Well, I have to say".

Also, it rarely comes up with road biking but it did on the cobblestone stage. "Dampening" is making something wet, "Damping" is vibration softening/suspension.

Next year, before Stage 3 of the Tour of California, I'm going to send Phil a tweet with phonetic pronunciation of Tunitas (ie "t-you-neat-us" not "too-ny-tass", as he has said the past few years. I suppose the French would cringe at his pronunciation of the Col names too


----------



## Frith (Oct 3, 2002)

cyclelogic72 said:


> For those looking for an alternative to Phil and Paul, who I used to enjoy, I heartily suggest checking out David Harmon, Sean Kelly, and Carlton Kirby on Eurosport (video and/or audio feed available streaming on the web. I'm not in the USA, but assume these feeds are not geo-restricted). For my money they are superb. Between the three of them--with the additional feature of reading and answering email questions from viewers--they cover the race, the history of the race, bike tech, the topography and history of various elements of the route, etc. etc.. Phil and Paul do this too, but much less effectively imo. Check out Eurosport! https://forums.roadbikereview.com/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif


I really wish Sean Kelly would stop mumbling and speak up. He sounds like he's got a mouth full of marbles. I constantly have to fiddle with my volume just to hear him. I find what he has to say interesting but the tone in which it's delivered is horrible. He rarely gets excited or joins in on a joke or speaks outside of the technical realms of cycling. And the mumbling, god, the mumbling.

In a perfect world David Harmon and Paul Sherwin are broadcast partners.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Phil is great. He does make a lot of mistakes, but Paul is right there to correct him.
Recent example: While camera was looking at Plyuschin, Phil says: "here's Kolobnev in his champion of russia uniform". To which Paul immediately (but diplomatically) adds: "And another rider you can see is Plyischin, champion of Moldova".

I will take Phil over any american commentator, Craig Hummer, Al Trautwig (remember him?), Gogo or even Bob Roll. Even though Bob is getting better - 5 years ago his monotonous commentary was lulling me to sleep.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I like Bob...I just wish he would try a little less hard to be a 16 year old from suburbia...


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't know. If you follow American football, Phil reminds me of Keith Jackson. Maybe a short call here or there, but Liggett is still pretty knowledgeable when it comes to bike racing.
I don't have cable TV or live coverage of the Tour(except on the internet), I'd love to hear Liggett's commentary.
Guess you don't know what you got 'till it's gone....


----------



## Mordy (Aug 30, 2006)

Honestly, after watching Craig and Bob doing the commenting, Phil makes it much more exciting. He talks more about what's going on in the race while the other two just jabber about the riders and whats going on outside the race.


----------



## denversean (Jun 14, 2004)

Phil Must STAY. If they do replace him, it better be with Hincapie or some other respected former cyclist. 

Craig Hummer??? REALLY? He's the @#$%!% Ryan Seacrest of Versus!!!!!

Every time he speaks I visualize him talking loudly on a cellphone in a starbucks while ordering a 17 adjective latte and giving the barrista the ole Contador pistol wave as he winks at her. I just threw up in my mouth a little thinking about it actually.

Phil must stay. He's like John Madden - you have no idea what he's talking about 75% of the time, but Sundays don't seem the same without him...


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

I don't think Paul could go on without Phil, they're like brothers. 

Honestly Phil is the only guy I know that is able to work alone and make it enjoyable to listen, even Paul can't do that.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

I love listening to Phil! Phil has always made little mistakes and IMO that is just the way he has always been with Paul doing the corrections... I love Phil's excitment it really adds to the stage (I can especially apprieciate this now, with no background noise on the vs. tracker). It will be a very sad day when he steps down.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

pedalruns said:


> It will be a very sad day when he steps down.


+1. True that


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*are you serious?*

OH HELL NO

Phils commentary is still the best in the sport.

You want Al Trautwig back.....NOT


----------



## CaliforniaPI (Sep 25, 2005)

ademitt said:


> The comment about the Italians doing badly in France because France doesn't offer them enough pasta was classic Phil.


Phil is the voice of the tour, I still joke with my son about "He's digging deep into his suitcase of courage" when we ride together. Phil with his flubs and mistakes is still entertaining. I always wait for his next analogy as part of the entertainment is not knowing what he'll say next. The above comment was classic Phil, slightly insensitive but funny as heck.....


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hummer = JB
Bobke = Terry
Paul = Howie
Phil = Jimmy

Coincidence?...  Seriously though, Phil has forgotten more about cycling than anyone here knows about cycling...let's have some respect for that.


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

denversean said:


> Phil Must STAY. If they do replace him, it better be with Hincapie or some other respected former cyclist.
> 
> Craig Hummer??? REALLY? He's the @#$%!% Ryan Seacrest of Versus!!!!!
> 
> ...


FYI, I have a friend that rides with Craig here in SoCal and the guy kills it on the climbs!
He's very athletic and a very good bike rider. 
He has his own web site and I guess had an interview in Road magazine. 
Jes saying! TV persona VS. real life.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

cheddarlove said:


> FYI, I have a friend that rides with Craig here in SoCal and the guy kills it on the climbs!
> He's very athletic and a very good bike rider.
> He has his own web site and I guess had an interview in Road magazine.
> Jes saying! TV persona VS. real life.


Where in SoCal does Craig live/ride? I thought he had swimming background...


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

Well,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3xsDv6yCnY


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Today I was actually screaming for Paul to shut up with his constant Armstrong babble. Even Phil seemed to have had enough. LMAO when Phil went off about that wild boar running in the field when Paul was spilling off his Armstrong-babble. Phil is the guy to keep, get rid of Paul!


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Phil and Paul. There's actually too much to say to even begin typing away. It is exactly like Madden/Somerall. I like Hummer, GoGo and especially Bob Roll. Of all them, I'd probably like Roll the most. 
That said, the eurosport call that often includes Sean Kelly is what I really like the most.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

55x11 said:


> Phil is great. He does make a lot of mistakes, but Paul is right there to correct him.


exactly. Sherwin is superb, and easily and diplomaticly takes care of any of Phil's slip ups. Ligget just brings something great to the telecasts. maybe nostalgia, I don't know. He puts a stamp of authenticity to it.


----------



## bigchromewheelssuck (May 26, 2005)

Phil is the only voice I will ever hear. Years from now when Bobke is rambling on it's Phil Ligit that I'll be hearing.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

BuenosAires said:


> It seems that Phil's commentating has become progressively worse. He seems completely lost a lot of the time and continually calls out the wrong riders. I grew up listening to Phil and he is a legend in cycling, but it may be time to give it up.


THIS IS NOT EVEN A QUESTION. PHIL HAS MORE STORED IN HIS BRAIN THAN YOU HAVE IN YOUR WHOLE BODY.............


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

meh. The use of the non-word "commentate" in 3-4 places throughout this thread was more cringeworthy than anything I heard from Phil.

Jus' sayin'.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Nooooo! I can't imagine the TdF if we didn't have P'n'P -why the coverage would be as bad as the Giro and the Vuelta!
I love the stories those two have and they have a presence the others can't match. I do hate the "embedded" commercials they have to shill, but that's out of their hands.


----------



## bnoojin (Mar 24, 2002)

*or...*



ronbo613 said:


> I don't know. If you follow American football, Phil reminds me of Keith Jackson. Maybe a short call here or there, but Liggett is still pretty knowledgeable when it comes to bike racing.
> I don't have cable TV or live coverage of the Tour(except on the internet), I'd love to hear Liggett's commentary.
> Guess you don't know what you got 'till it's gone....



Phil and Paul have always reminded me of Harry Caray and Steve Stone from the old Cubs broadcasts. Harry was always butchering some players name or confusing them with someone else. It was his enthusiasm and love for the game that always carried him through. Steve was the straight man with tons of knowledge and insight who would gently correct Harry's mistakes.

been listening to Phil and Paul since '97, and I love their voices on a broadcast. my only criticism is their propensity to shine on about Armstrong incessantly. I suppose they're trying to pander to the American audience, but sheesh.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

BuenosAires said:


> It seems that Phil's commentating has become progressively worse. He seems completely lost a lot of the time and continually calls out the wrong riders. I grew up listening to Phil and he is a legend in cycling, but it may be time to give it up.


No. Never. Absolutely not.


----------



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

moabbiker said:


> Today I was actually screaming for Paul to shut up with his constant Armstrong babble. Even Phil seemed to have had enough. LMAO when Phil went off about that wild boar running in the field when Paul was spilling off his Armstrong-babble. Phil is the guy to keep, get rid of Paul!


+1!
Phil is great - Paul is getting unbearable with his focus on Lance - we had it at the Tour Downunder as well.
Fortunately Lance has solved the problem by retiring and the Phil and Paul show can go on!


----------



## DirtTurtle (Dec 21, 2007)

Lets get a decent commentator with a phil ligget voice changer to make it feel like home, all will be sweet


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

for the record, Sherwin makes as many mistakes as Phil. It's unbearable.


----------



## paper warrior (Nov 24, 2001)

If Phil Liggett retires I just have to push on and watch cnbc all day.


----------



## barhopper (Aug 10, 2009)

Love Phil ....he does this better than anyone. :thumbsup:


----------



## barhopper (Aug 10, 2009)

I do miss Al Trautwig.


----------



## denversean (Jun 14, 2004)

Phil tried uhh, passing the torch... to Cameron Diaz.


----------



## Jalap-inya (Jan 29, 2010)

Did anyone else notice that Paul seemed to get very irritated at Phil more than a few times during the broadcast? There were a few times when I thought, Why is Paul being such an arse to Phil.

Phil is great.


----------



## BobH (Jul 6, 2006)

They are both old pros. I enjoy there banter back and forth. For all the haters here - it could FAR WORSE with someone else.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Jalap-inya said:


> Did anyone else notice that Paul seemed to get very irritated at Phil more than a few times during the broadcast? There were a few times when I thought, Why is Paul being such an arse to Phil.
> 
> Phil is great.


Agreed. Phil has actually IMPROVED this year. Best he's been in a long, long, time, and quite frankly making Paul look like a babbling idiot. Paul has become, rude, arrogant, and always on the attack to make himself appear smart. Today at the end he offers a completely illogical comment on how the changing wind conditions dramatically altered the difference between Schleck and Contador, yet Phil was quick to point out that they started 3 minutes apart and therefore the weather is a constant for the two and not a variable in the equation, where TT skills are inherently due to being in an aerodynamic position. Yet Paul has to be defensive and attacks Phil foolishly.

Versus, please offer a mute button for Paul.


----------



## BizkitShooter (Dec 26, 2005)

Being the crusty old fart I am, listening to Phil do the tour is a lot like listening to Jackie Stewart doing color commentary on Formula 1. It just works. When they do replace Phil I sincerely hope they will find someone with a voice and attitude that compliments world class cycling in the way Phil does.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I wish someone would explain to Phil the definition of rookie. He keeps saying Andy is wearing the white jersey for the best-placed rookie. He's not a rookie and the jersey is for best young rider (under 26 years old I believe). 

I love Phil and Paul, despite their flaws, and it'll be a sad day when Phil finally hangs up the mic.


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

I think Phil had his day in the sun and it's time for greener pastures. After his comments towards Paul during the Chaingate incident, and several other, what I interpreted as blatant insults, to Paul, I think he's had enough. Today after the final podiums, when asked what he'll remember most, Phil said his "..falling out with Paul." That speaks volumes to me and I think he's ready/wants to move on.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Long live Phil & Paul - Querks & All!

Even when he pronounses Alessandro Petacchi the Spanish way _(Ale-*than*-dro) _...


----------



## stealthman_1 (May 2, 2004)

bnoojin said:


> Phil and Paul have always reminded me of Harry Caray and Steve Stone from the old Cubs broadcasts. Harry was always butchering some players name or confusing them with someone else. It was his enthusiasm and love for the game that always carried him through. Steve was the straight man with tons of knowledge and insight who would gently correct Harry's mistakes.


It's a great comparison. I despised Harry when he came over from WSNS and White Sox coverage, but to be fair, I was still mourning the loss of Jack Brickhouse. They ended up being a great pair though (how Steve stuck it out is beyond me!) and were the perfect Yin and Yang for Cubs fans. God Harry was funny, especially in his later years, he was such a caricature. I don't think Harry could have continued if Steve Stone wasn't so good and Steve would have been boring if not for Harry's antics. Gosh I miss their voices...

As for the brush up over chaingate. Go back to the musette incident in 2003, Phil goes on for 30 minutes about Lance's pedal problems, completely oblivious to the real cause of the crash. Paul challenges him at one point, but Phil isn't having any of it....great stuff, I think Paul is more than accustomed to the ego of the great commentator Liggett.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

Phil is still ok with me.


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

Well, i have to admit, now that the tour is over, i don't think i'm ready for Phil to leave just yet. He's an icon in cycling. It did seem that he got off to a rough start this year, making a lot of mistakes, but i think he got better as the tour went on, and he still cracks me up from time to time with his comments. It seems that he may be trying to do to much though, with switching back and forth between other broadcasts. I did enjoy Bobke's perspective on a few of the stages, but when i'm out on my rides, i still hear Phil in my head.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

My concern is Hummer. He seems like a personable guy and no doubt he does his homework and tries hard. But maybe that's it...he just tries too hard to be smooth, funny and insightful and it just doesn't come off.


----------



## Cadent (May 16, 2010)

This was my first TdF, but I found Hummer tried too hard to be cute and witty, and it was rankling the Brits...as it did me. It wasn't natural, clever humor, but humor out of desperation.

I loved listening to Liggett - he clearly has a massive amount of history behind him, and I thought that he and Sherwen played off well each other, except for a bit of snarkiness in which Liggett and Sherwen disagreed over the difficulty of a section, and Sherwen pointed out that Liggett had never ridden in the Tdf, while he (Sherwen) had.

Also, I don't think it can be emphasized that commenting off feeds like they were doing is immensely difficult. You have NO idea what images are going to be coming up, no idea what the action is going to be, yet you have to fill the auditory void with something vaguely meaningful. This isn't a NASCAR race. 

I liked Bobke, but Hummer, I think it is clear,is not a roadie, so he is trying to compensate using other tools, and I don't think he has that toolset sorted out yet.


----------



## ksroadie (Mar 27, 2008)

Phil is the best there is. Paul and Bobke are great. Without them Hummer would have nothing to repeat.


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)

Troutwig_?_


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

moabbiker said:


> Paul has become, rude, arrogant, and always on the attack to make himself appear smart. Today at the end he offers a completely illogical comment on how the changing wind conditions dramatically altered the difference between Schleck and Contador, yet Phil was quick to point out that they started 3 minutes apart and therefore the weather is a constant for the two and not a variable in the equation, where TT skills are inherently due to being in an aerodynamic position. Yet Paul has to be defensive and attacks Phil foolishly.
> 
> Versus, please offer a mute button for Paul.


Well I think Paul was explaining how the riders who started at the beginning of the stage had a noticeable advantage over those who started near the end, hence how the top contendors, the ones who started last, all had crappier times. While Phil was pointing out how it would have a very small effect on the actual general classification because they start in order back to back, I think Paul's point was winning the stage was kind of rigged - Cancellara would not have won if he started with AS or AC.


----------



## NextTime (Oct 13, 2007)

Long live Phil and Paul.

They make mistakes here and there, but when they do, we get to feel good about ourselves when we know enough to correct them in the friendly confines of our family rooms.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I love Phil's commentating and his voice. I don't mind his mistakes and I hope he will continue to commentate for as long as he lives.


----------



## izzyfly (Jul 10, 2009)

If professional cycling had a brand, that would be Phil Liggett's voice. That's why he has to stay, after all we're not listening like an orchestra 'listens' to the conductor, we're like an orchestra that sings with the conductor, and that conductor is the voice of Phil Liggett.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Cableguy said:


> Well I think Paul was explaining how the riders who started at the beginning of the stage had a noticeable advantage over those who started near the end, hence how the top contendors, the ones who started last, all had crappier times. While Phil was pointing out how it would have a very small effect on the actual general classification because they start in order back to back, I think Paul's point was winning the stage was kind of rigged - Cancellara would not have won if he started with AS or AC.


Paul was most certainly not referring to the TT stage winners. He was talking about Contador-Schleck, with Contador somehow getting a greater benefit from the weather than Schleck, which is complete mumbo jumbo. Paul has had an axe to grind with Phil ever since the chaindrop incident. Good to see Phil sharpen up his mind and make Paul look like a loony though!


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

moabbiker said:


> Paul was most certainly not referring to the TT stage winners. He was talking about Contador-Schleck, with Contador somehow getting a greater benefit from the weather than Schleck, which is complete mumbo jumbo. Paul has had an axe to grind with Phil ever since the chaindrop incident. Good to see Phil sharpen up his mind and make Paul look like a loony though!


I think you're confusing Paul's separate comments about start times/wind with what he was saying about how Contador was lower on his bike and had a more aero position than Schleck, and the wind that day only made matters worse for Schleck by amplifying that slight difference. 

Now, he also explained how Contador and Schleck, and the other top GC riders, had some of the crappiest times of the day because of their start order at the very end, but he was not using the start times to say AC had an advantage over Schleck at all (it would not have even begun to make sense if he tried because Schleck started before AC). I personally like Phil's style and comments more than Paul's, but Paul was not being loony!


----------

